# Does anyone know where I can buy some make-up that won't come off as I sweat?



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

This is a minor issue I face almost yearly when I dress as Jason. I need some dark gray make-up that will stay on my face no matter how much I sweat.


----------



## sheamiyake (Jul 17, 2011)

If you want something that will last then you need to buy something oil based not water. you can buy that at any Halloween store during the season or you can buy it online. Also after you put the grey makeup on put some translucent powder on over it to set the makeup it helps to keep it on. Hope this helps!!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Setting makeup helps a ton. I sweat horribly and it works.


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

...or you could upgrade to some alcohol based makeups, I'm finally getting to work with them on makeups and they are crazy good. Try Skin Illustrator


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Ben Nye brand is always great to use. It's a stage make up so its meant to last under hot bright stage lights. You can get it on line or local costume stores will carry it.


----------



## Instant Monsters (Jun 15, 2011)

Alcohol makeup such as Skin Illustrator or Reel Creations would be your best bet. I've used it on several films where characters need to be in baths or showers.

-Chris


----------



## Mystikgarden (Aug 9, 2008)

I agree with the Ben Nye, good stuff! But also if you set with a similar colored eyeshadow works too!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

ben nye from sillyfarm dot com  they are cheap compared to other places I have shopped for paints


----------



## Endora421 (Mar 31, 2010)

Make sure you powder after you apply the makeup, and then brush the excess powder off with a big makeup brush. It will really help set the makeup.


----------



## Instant Monsters (Jun 15, 2011)

Remember, you will be hot and sweaty, and the mask will probably be physically rubbing against your skin all night. Ben Nye is great stuff, but no cream or pancake makeup will not hold up for long against that kind of abuse.

-Chris


----------



## piraticalstyle (Sep 1, 2009)

I like water based makeups and then set with Ben Nye's Final Seal spray. The water base is more comfortable to wear long term, and the spray won't let it come off until you wash it with soap and water.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

I have to agree with the others who mentioned alcohol-based make-ups. They are the best all around!


----------

